# Honing 5hp B&S......aluminum bore



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I called a local small engine repair shop today to get a price for honing a 5hp B&S, and the guy told me that it couldn't be done because it was aluminum. I have the repair manual for this engine and it says it can be done. The guy at the shop said it had to be bored. I can see the cross hatch pattern at the bottom of the cylinder, so I know it has been honed before. I've called machine shops and no one really wants to mess with boring it because it's aluminum. When you bore one you have to hone it afterwards right? Who's right? Anyone know where I can get this bored out in the Charlotte, NC area? The engine model is 130202, appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

yes you should be able to get it honed because most engines are aluminum so the guy is a liar and just dosent want to bother with it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, you can hone aluminum cylinders just as you can steel or cast.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I was pretty sure it could be done, I didn't want to call the guy a liar though. Just wanted to make sure I was right before I called any more shops. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Honing a cylinder is very easy to do, just need a cylinder hone and a drill. A steady up and down motion with the cylinder hone and some light oil to lubricate the cylinder. The cross hatch just helps the oil to spread around the cylinder and to help the rings rotate around the piston.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

How will I know when it's done? I'm thinking of attempting to do this myself, might practice on another engine first though. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A nice smooth surface and a good crosshatch pattern visible, It generally does not take much honing 10-15 minutes is usually more then enough to restore the cross hatch. If there are deep scores in the cylinder then the cylinder would need to be turned to an oversize bore and that is generally not cost effective.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll give it a shot this weekend and see what happens. Thanks for the help. Much appreciated!

Jon :thumbsup:


----------

